
Partisan Discrimination - Shivetya
http://www.vox.com/2015/12/7/9790764/partisan-discrimination
======
andrewclunn
Okay, the implicit association test here is bs. I mean with race you can look
at a face and instantly identify the race. I don't have an automatic
identification of the NRA emblem or greenpeace. Also the notion of republicans
as red and democrats as blue is very recent in modern history. Also, very
interesting how the article states that political affiliation trumped race,
but the data expressed makes it clear that this was only the case with white,
and not blacks.

~~~
padobson
Not to mention the test needs some major usability tweaks. If the point is to
test snap judgements, but you have to sit there and think about what button to
push to convey a snap judgement, then there's no way the results are going to
be accurate.

This study could have really used a UX/UI designer.

